# Finally Got Some Work Done!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like it's rained Every Day since Last Fall here. I've had fence posts and wire to replace the fence across the front of our property.

Finally Last hitch home from offshore Lisa and I worked our butts off with the limited time I had off and dodging the rain we got it done!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I do not know why the two pictures turned sideways!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good Sir ! That should keep the chupacabras out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good,well done.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys! Not too worried about the chupcabras YD gotta keep tha rawhides in!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a good job and lots of work.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

???????? Nice and nice!


----------

